# Interesting email from Hyatt



## dvc_john (Jun 2, 2010)

Received an email from Hyatt showing the revised Highlands Inn point values.

The interesting thing was the following statement:

_HVOI reserves the right to reasonably revise these Club Point assignments from time to time without Club Member consent._

Wonder if that means more changes are in the works.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 2, 2010)

I was struck by the same thing.

It also seems to me that HVC has been drawing a clearer distinction between residence club and vacation club properties.  I also noted that they've divided these two property types and now have them in separate charts.

Who the heck knows what (if anything) is in the pipeline.  But I speculate that something else new & lovely is in the works.


----------



## wildcatsuk (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone know what the following means from the email...

"The Blue Monster is coming..."


----------



## Kal (Jun 2, 2010)

wildcatsuk said:


> Anyone know what the following means from the email...
> 
> "The Blue Monster is coming..."


 
New resort slightly west of Miami.


----------



## ral (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm wondering if this resort west of Miami is strictly a Hyatt managed hotel or if there is thought to becoming part of the Hyatt Vacation Club. The nearby Marriott's Villas at Doral doesn't seem to be an overly popular Marriott Vacation Club location, so I am curious as to why Hyatt would introduce this "Blue Monster" (it's the name of the famous golf course near Miami) to the Hyatt Vacation Club.

Also, I just received an email from the Director of Residences at Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara stating that Four Seasons is continuing to manage the Residence Club in Carlsbad, even though Park Hyatt will soon be taking over management at the adjoining hotel. I thought for sure Hyatt Vacation Club would have made overtures to managing the FS Residence Club Aviara. Would have been a great addition to the Hyatt Vacation Club and allowed for greater flexibility for present Four Seasons Residence Club owners.

I should probably contact FS Owner Services to find out how long of a management contract Four Seasons has with the Residence Club Aviara. Also wondering if it is in Four Seasons' financial interest to manage the Residence Club without managing the hotel. Hopefully, the maintenance fees will not be affected with an increase, reflecting some of the lost income as a result of not managing jointly the hotel and residence club.


----------



## Kal (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is more information on The Blue -

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Blue/HyattMiamiBlue.pdf


----------



## Kal (Jun 3, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> Received an email from Hyatt showing the revised Highlands Inn point values.
> 
> The interesting thing was the following statement:
> 
> ...


 
Look carefully at the Point Chart footnotes.  The leap year shift in timeshare weeks has really caused some intestinal blockage by the one week shift.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 3, 2010)

Kal said:


> Here is more information on The Blue -
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Blue/HyattMiamiBlue.pdf



Go figure.   

I live in Miami and never thought that Doral, an industrial park city would be the target for another TS.  I often wondered why Marriott put a TS there as well but I guess if there is Sunshine and golf there is a market for a resort.


----------



## JanT (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably not but you never know.  I would suspect that it is a disclaimer statement they put in place just in case they want to change the point assignments in the future - to attempt to ward off any lawsuits.



dvc_john said:


> Received an email from Hyatt showing the revised Highlands Inn point values.
> 
> The interesting thing was the following statement:
> 
> ...


----------

